# Wire Gauge Question



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently purchased two No. 6019 Remote Control Sets. These items are vintage and so the insulation on the 4-conductor wires is quite brittle. I would like to replace these wires which connect the switches to the track unit. Does anyone know what the wire gauge was of the original or what would be an acceptable replacement?
Thanks.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

22 ga. is sufficient.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is no correct answer. We're using pretty low wattage systems. AWG22 is sufficient for what you're looking for; anything bigger than 18 would be overkill.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, to those who helped with this question. Have 4 strand flat 22 gauge wire on order.


----------

